# Couple of HDR attempts.



## 10megapixel (Feb 2, 2010)

These were shot a while back when I was kinda into the whole HDR thing.


----------



## TheDirtStreet (Feb 2, 2010)

Really nice. Love the car edit. I really like how you kept the contrasting edges clean and without that halo that you too often see. Nice work.


----------



## Provo (Feb 2, 2010)

nice set :thumbup: Love the supra


----------



## Bynx (Feb 2, 2010)

I like both shots. The Supra looks HDR, but the kind of look I really like. As for the church, what's with the purple windows? There is always, or usually a protective glass on the outside of the stained glass and colors are seldom seen, especially that bright unless its later in the day and the inside lights are on. Just my curiosity because I still like the shot.


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 2, 2010)

That church is beautiful!  Where is that?


----------



## C-Towner (Feb 2, 2010)

That church shot is excellent. It is not quite overcooked HDR, but you managed to show a lot of color and range in tones.

Given the apparent size of the church, is it in a cemetery? Or maybe its a mausoleum?


----------



## 10megapixel (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I went to shoot the John B. Roebling  suspension bridge and found a beautiful cemetery not far from it in Cincinnati Ohio, the church picture was shot there.


----------



## 10megapixel (Feb 2, 2010)

Bynx said:


> I like both shots. The Supra looks HDR, but the kind of look I really like. As for the church, what's with the purple windows? There is always, or usually a protective glass on the outside of the stained glass and colors are seldom seen, especially that bright unless its later in the day and the inside lights are on. Just my curiosity because I still like the shot.



The windows were incredible, they were that purplish color in the right light.


----------



## theMediumStream (Feb 10, 2010)

The church is looking pretty awesome. Personally, I go for more contrast but that is totally a matter of preference and it is good work nonetheless!


----------



## CNCO (Feb 10, 2010)

the church is awesome


----------



## BELLESPHOTOSNAPS (Feb 20, 2012)

beautiful work!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 21, 2012)

HDR or not HDR, I really don't like car pictures with busy backgrounds. Too many distractions for my taste. 

I really like the church. Good isolated subject, nice color palette. I'd like to see a render where the church itself is a little lighter. But nice composition and amazing place to shoot.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 22, 2012)

Not bad.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the church. the car would be cool if it was in an area without those other cars around it. 

I like the dramatic feel of the church but those purple windows bug me. I would suggest desaturating just that portion.


----------



## Bynx (Feb 22, 2012)

I see now from your closeup of the purple windows, that there is no window protection and we are seeing the actual color -- probably polarized light. It might be unusual but knowing its real then its fine and well done.


----------



## Underdeveloped (Feb 22, 2012)

Church pic is great.  really good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------

